# A little mor fur



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

This one is before and after. Caught last year.
Dan
www.threebearsoutfitters.com


----------



## LadyHunter (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow! That thing has HUGE paws!!


----------



## songdog243 (Jan 29, 2010)

beautiful mount


----------



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

sweet you do the mount yourself, and is that where it stays outside, thats one way to keep the blocks cats from craping in your yard.


----------



## coyotesniper (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice! I've always wanted to get a bobcat but we don't have too many here.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

nice looking mount


----------



## 1badboy (Feb 21, 2010)

nice lynx !


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks just got a nice cross fox yesterday. I am on Raspberry Island right now will try to post pictures when I get back home on 26th of the month.
Dan


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes I did the mount myself as I do taxidermy on the off season of guiding.
Thanks for looking everyone
Dan


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

way diferant type cat than what we have here, major color differance, nice fur on those also.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrads Dan.


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks here is one of the fox


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice cat. Great mounting job!


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks my buddy likes it on his wall too
Dan


----------



## Tanka (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice cat!

That's a good looking cross too.


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks I ended up selling that one as I already have too many fox mounts.


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been trying to get a silver for myself personnally. Out here on Raspberry Island hunting for bears and seen one on the beach. Too bad the trapping season is over. Always next year...
Dan


----------

